# لازم تعمل كده ... لو عايز تظبط مع بنت و تكمل معاها .. ممنوع دخول البناااااات



## Alexander.t (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*أولا ً : لازم تكون جرئ و متخافش و أنا مش مسئول عن اللى هيحصل لو مكنتش جرىء ...

 أنا قلت اوعى بنت تخش

أنا شايفك يا أم تي شيرت بينك ... أطلعي برة :warning:

لو شوفت واحده فى الشارع:-

اولا : تروح تقف جنبها وتقولها ياانسة ممكن كلمة
طبعا هى مش هتعبرك كلب وواقف جنبها 
(عادى متحطش فى نفسك انت لسه صغير)
حيوان الابندا( ولا يشغلك برضه)

تقوم قايل بسرعة ياانسة يامدام
هتقوم هى جيالك بس هتكون زعلانة علشان قولتلها يامدام
وهتقولك عايز ايه تقولها ممكن رقم تليفونك
هتقولك عايزو ليه
تقولها انا لسة شارى موبيل جديد ومفهوش ارقام وعايز رقم يونس الموبايل
طبعاً هى هتعمل حاجة من الثلاثة دول
اولا هتضحك ضحكة خفيفة وتمشى 
طبعا وراها يامعلم متسبهاش الا متاخد رقم موبيلها
واشطة يمعلم عيش وادعيلى

ثانيا ممكن تكون بنت فرى وتديلك الموبايل علطول واشطة برضو يامعلم

ثالثا  ممكن تقلع الشبشب الزنوبه  اللى لابساها وتضربك بيه وسعتها تخبط دماغك فى اقرب حيطة وتعملها محضر وانا هشهد معاك ان البت دى مفتريه
وهتيجى لغاية عندك تترجاك وسعتها تعمل اللى انت عايزه
ودى طريقة مضمونة 
بس حاول تنقى البت لتكون بنت امين شرطه ولا حاجه
واتنفخ انا وانت وربنا اضربك انت وهى وامين الشرطه:smil8:


قبل ماتعرف ازاي توقع البنت في هواك لازم تعرف الاول البنت بتحب ايه وبتكره ايه

الفتاه من سن 17 الي 21 سنه
 اي فترة الدراسه في الكليات.
  بتعاني من ضغط نفسي وعصبي في المنزل و المجتمع 
في المنزل بتعاني من تسلط الاهل عليها والسؤال في الريحه والجايه

 اما في  المجتمع(الشارع): نظرة الشباب اليها وكثرة المعكسات اما (الإعلام) وذلك من  خلال مشاهدة الافلام و سماع اغاني وإلخ........

البنت في بداية سن17 بتحس انها خلاص كبرت وبقت عروسه (وخدين مقلب كبير في  نفسهم)  .طبعا بتبقي خلاص عدة مرحلة الثانويه ودخلت مرحله جديده وعالم جديد  فبتبقي عوزه تعمل جو لنفسها وطبعا نفسها في حد يشركها العالم الجديد طبعا  من حقها لانها مفتقدي عنصر الامان
طبعا مش هدور علي شريك من نفس جنسها لان اصحبها من البنات بيبحثو هما كمان  فتيجي تبص علي الشباب الي حوليها  هتفضل اي نوع من الشباب بقى

 1-بعضهم  بيحبو الشاب البرىء الطيب الي واخد ركن لوحده
2- يكون شيك وكاجول ويكون خفيف الدم مرح ولطيف وتكون جانتيه وياريت تكون روش بس مش اهبل
وفكك من شغل تقطيع البنطلون ده
عشان بصراحه لو قفشت واحد فى الموضوع مقطع بنطلون
هعلقه على باب الموضوع

3-تحذير!!!!! اياك تتظاهر بشرب السجاير البنات ناو مخربشه وبتفهم اللى بيشرب سجاير واللى مش بيشرب بس لو اتظاهرت انك بتشرب هتقولك روح نام جمب ماما يا حبيبى

 4- بتحب الشاب الخام الخجول الي ملهوش في البنات (طبعا انت لازم تتظاهر بكده عشان تعرف انها مش لوحدها في شباب زيها)



5- يا سلام اوي لو عنده حصان ابيض (عربيه او متوسكل طبعا عشان احنا في  القرن21 مش في 16)انا علي فكره بفضل المتوسكل وياريت يكون من نوع همايا او  حتي سوذوذكي
المهم يكون سبور



ب)خطوات تعليق البنت


بص يبني لازم تكون راكز يعني لم تحول تعلق بنت زميله في الدفعه متروحش تعكسها علي فكره البنت تموت في الي يطنشها
طبعاً
 هتقولي طبعا انا نفسي امشي مع بنت اعمل ايه انا اقولك تعمل ايه تحاول  تكون انعزالي يعني متحولش تصاحب شباب كتير ياريت شخص واحد حاول تشارك في  اي نوع من الانشطه تكون فيها مثال إتحادات الطلاب (الأسر) حاول تخشلها عن  طريق نقل الدروس
 مثال(ممكن لو سمحت لما المحاضره تخلص انقل منك المحاضره عشان القلم السنون بتاعى اتكسر ونسيت اجيب البرايه معايا :smile02؟)
 لوقالتلك انا برده منقلتهاش تقولها على فكره في واحد اعرفه ممكن ناخد منه  المحاضره
 اما لو قالت لك اتفضل انقل يبقي خير وبركه وطبعاً تحاول تمدح فيها انتي  خطك جميل اوي(حتى لو كان نقش فراخ )
 هتضحك وتقولك ده بس من ذوقك او تقولها ذوقك حلو في اختيار  هدومك (حتى لو لابسه عبايه من محل كتكوته اللى بيبيع اى حاجه ب2.5 مش عاجبك اشرب بقى يمعلم)
 كده يعني ما انت لازم تتلحلح:hlp:

وطبعا كدة يعم انتى اتعرفت عليها
وعيش حياتك
فى شوية نصائح هقولهلكو بعدين
هتخلى البنت تموت فيك والله


بص يمعلم
من13 الى17 سنة
بتبقى البنت لسة داخلة مرحلة المراهقة
ومعندهاش خبرة كبيرة فى الشباب
مجرد متسمعها كلام حلو وروش ولذيذ
هتلاقيها زى الحلاوة فى ايدك
وبعدين فى السن ده لازم تلفت نظرها
بااللبس الجامدة الجامد هه (وفكك من بناطيل الواد صحبك اللى لفت على الشله كلها دى)
ومفيش مانع تستشور شعرك لجذب الانتباه
كيس جيل هير كود بجند من بتاع المنظفات ميضرش:big4:
ازازة برفن ب5.5 من المعفنه دى شغال
اى حاجه فى كيس هتنفعك  :a63:


اهم حاجه الداخله الصح

الداخلة على البنت مهمة جدا وصعبة
بص الاهم والاصعب هو الاستمرار
خدوا شوية نصائح كدة تخلى البنت زى الخاتم فى صباعك
1-لازم تاخد بالك من ادق التفاصيل يعنى لو غيرت لون المونيكير تقولها اللون ده جامد عليكى 

2-اوعى تخليها تستناك كتيير يعنى لازم تروح فى ميعادك بالظبط
3-اوعى تقولها انتى تخنتى ولو هى اللى سالتك حاول تهرب من السؤال (حتى لو بقيت عامله زى بكابوظا)
4-اوعى تقولها انتى مبتفهميش ولو هزار
5-اوعى تتعمد لمس اديها
6-ابعد عن المصطلحات الجنسية (غزل عفيف شغال):nunu0000:
7-لما تكلمها فى التليفون متكلمش حد تانى وانتى معاها على الخط
8-حاول تدلعها قدام اصحابها
9-دايما حسسها باونثتها يعنى اول متشفها قولها ايه القمر دة
10-لو هى زعلانة حاول تخفف عليها
11-احفظلك كام نكتةعلشان البنات بيحبو الولد اللى دمه خفيف
ولو ابوك ضاربك قبل ما تنزل الجامعه حاول متبيشن وعادى يعنى :heat:
بصوا ياشباب
انا هقلكوا عن حركة ملهاش حل
بس ادعولى
اولا هتعملها لو انت خد عليها وبتمسك اديها
بص يابوب انت وهو
اولا تمسك اديها وترشق عينيك فى عنيها
وبعدين تقولها لما الراجل بيبوس البنت من هنا وتشاور على ظهر اديها
يبقى بيقولها انا بحبك وبقدرك
ولما يبوسها من هنا وتشاورلها على بطن اديها
يبقى بيقولها انا ملكك
وتقوم بيسها من بطن اديها
كده يامعلم انت خلصت عليها
قولولى رايكم ولو فى حد مش فاهم حاجة
انا عنيا ليكم وممكن اجى انفذ مكانكم والله لو حد بيتكسف يعنى
انا عنيا بجد:t25:


بص يابوب انت وهو
هقولكو على شوية حاجات البنات بتكرهها فى الشباب
فى شاب يعد يسرح بالبت بتاعته
ويحكيلها على بطولاته
يقولها انا امبارح لسة ماسك9 عاجنهم
وهو يكون امبارح لسة متقلب 

يقولها انا كل صيف لازم اقضيه فى اسبانيا
وهو اصلا تلاقيه بيصيف فى الكبرتاج (الكبرتاج ده جمب جامعة حلوان حمام سباحه معفن التذكره بتاعته ب5 جند :new6: )

ممكن يقولها انا امبارح لسة دادى شارى عربية فولكس بسات
وهو تلاقيه اصلا ابو عنده عربية قردة
ممكن يقولها انا النادى الاهلى بيجرى ورايا علشان امضى معاه
وهو اصلا تلاقيه بيقف عرضة
وعلى فكرة ممكن بنات تصدق الكلام ده
بس هتبقى غبية
وانا معتقدش انك تحب تمشى مع واحدة غبية
انا بقول الكلام ده بس متزعلوش ياشباب
انا عايزكو تكسبو قلوب البنات
مش تضحكوا عليهم

طريقه اخرى لو واحده عجباك فى الشارع
((لو البت حلوه يعنى وتستاهل))
(استهبل) وخش عليها بتقل وبأبتسامة لطيفة واتكلم كأنك  بتتكلم بجد وقولها مثلا ((لو سمحت هوة صيدلية ابوتريكة للاجهزة المنزلية  فين ))هترد بحاجة من اتنين.....
يأما   معرفش ....
يأما احنا هنهزر 
لو قالتلك معرفش قولها ....لية هو انتى مش من هنا ....هتقولك لأ  قولها امال منين؟؟؟

بهبل كدة هتقولك من كذا....قولها اهلا بيكى انا كذا وفى  كلية كذا اصل انا من هنا وكنت بستهبل علشان اتعرف عليكى .......وهزر بقى  ودوس يا معلم...

اما بقى لو قالتلك احنا هنهزر 
قولها لا والله اصل  انا قلبى تعبان اوى ومش عارف الصيدلية دى فين
هتقولك طيب روح دور عليها  بعيد يا حبيبى 
 انت بقى هتقولها ما هما قالولى ان هى هنا فى الحتة دى  فقلت اجى اسألك

هتقولك حاجة من اتنين....

يأما معرفش هى فين  ودى قولنا  هترد عليها ازاى

.يأما هتقولك يعنى حبكت هنا جمبى
انت هتقولها بقى  ((ما هما قالولى هناك كدة هتلاقى واحدة زى القمر وعسولة وطيبة اوى هى اللى  هتدلك يأما لو بصيت لعنيها شوية ممكن تخف هتقولك(( يا سلام هما مين دول بقى  اللى قالولك كدا )) هتقولها ((قلبى وعنيا وعقلى كلهم بيشاورو عليكى ))  هتبتسملك ابتسامة لطيفة كدة.....دوس بقى يا  معلم..........

اشطات لحد هنا كده انا خلصت 
وزهقت :new6:
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: لازم تعمل كده ... لو عايز تظبط بنت و تكمل معاها .. ممنوع دخول البناااااات*

*:new6:**:new6:**:new6:**:new6:**:new6:**:new6:**:new6:*
*الموضوع كله مشكله **بجد تحفه*
*الشباب هيدعولك يا مون **هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه
اي المشاكل دي 
موضوع جميل يا كيوبيد​


----------



## انريكي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه تسلم ايدك يا امعلم بجد تحفه الموضوع وعلى فكره انا معاك ههههه وبنصح الشباب يعملو كته مع البنات الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

يعني بتديهم نصايح علي اساس انهم مش بيعرفوا يعاكسوا هههههههههه

بس حلو يا باشا

تسلم ايدك وعلي فكره اغلب الردود بنات ههههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*انا جاية اضحك وامشى*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*بس الموضوع حلو بجد*
*الولاد  هيدعولك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*مصدقتنيش لما قلتلك خبره 
بس متخفش كلنا بنعمل كده
والمشكله في الهبل اللي بيقعوا بسرعه
تسلم ايديك يا معلمي​*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (4 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> يقولها انا امبارح لسة ماسك9 عاجنهم
> وهو يكون امبارح لسة متقلب
> 
> ...


الموضوع حلو و مش مفيد خالص ههههههههه بس دول أكتر حاجة عجبتنى 
شكرا لك ع مجهودك


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*خبرة...*
*الله يطول بعمرك على النصائح الجميلة...*
*موضوع جميل...*
*الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## نغم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *بص يمعلم*
> *من13 الى17 سنة*
> *بتبقى البنت لسة داخلة مرحلة المراهقة*
> *ومعندهاش خبرة كبيرة فى الشباب*
> ...


كلام محزن جدا انه الشباب بيستغلوا براءة مثل هذه الفتيات 
وفعلا هو هذا الى بيحصل على طول
شكرا للموضوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> كلام محزن جدا انه الشباب بيستغلوا براءة مثل هذه الفتيات
> وفعلا هو هذا الى بيحصل على طول
> شكرا للموضوع




*مش معاكي اختي العزيزه نغم
مش كل الشباب كده ومش بيحصل كده ع طول
الموضوع للضحك والترفيه مش اكتر
ورايي ان لو في شاب عمل كده اكيد غلطان
لكن البنت هي كمان غلطانه معاه
لانها ساذجه وصدقته​*


----------



## نغم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش معاكي اختي العزيزه نغم​*
> *مش كل الشباب كده ومش بيحصل كده ع طول*
> *الموضوع للضحك والترفيه مش اكتر*
> *ورايي ان لو في شاب عمل كده اكيد غلطان*
> ...


 هو صح ان مش كل الشباب كده بس مانقول على طوول انما غالبا كل الشباب كده والى بق مابيعملش كده انا ماقب لتهمش لحد دولقتى كل الى شفتهم بيلفو ويدورا وينصبوا وبعدين كل المصايب تقع فى راس البنت ويكون هو مشغول فى تظبيط وحدة ثانية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> هو صح ان مش كل الشباب كده بس مانقول على طوول انما غالبا كل الشباب كده والى بق مابيعملش كده انا ماقب لتهمش لحد دولقتى كل الى شفتهم بيلفو ويدورا وينصبوا وبعدين كل المصايب تقع فى راس البنت ويكون هو مشغول فى تظبيط وحدة ثانية




*برضه مش تحكمي ع الاغلبيه
عشان في اكيد كل اللي شوفتيهم
قليل جدا بالنسبه لمعظم الشباب
وبرضه البنت هي اللي بستاعده في كده
لانها لو مش ساذجه مكنتش ادتله فرصه
يعمل كده معاها​*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: لازم تعمل كده ... لو عايز تظبط بنت و تكمل معاها .. ممنوع دخول البناااااات*



+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *:new6:**:new6:**:new6:**:new6:**:new6:**:new6:**:new6:*
> *الموضوع كله مشكله **بجد تحفه*
> *الشباب هيدعولك يا مون **هههههههههههههههههههههه*​




هههههههههههه نورتى يا كوكى


----------



## johna&jesus (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اصلى وبجد نصايح تودى الومان*
*بجد  لو انا عاوز  اعاكس امشى  ورا   انهى طريقة ؟؟؟؟*
*بص  انا هجرب بس لو اضربت بجد  هزعل منك اوى يا  مينا*
*تسم ايدك يا  جميل*


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

روعه جدا جدا

شكـــرا

​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههه
> اي المشاكل دي
> موضوع جميل يا كيوبيد​




هههههههه نورتى يا ملكه


----------



## Alexander.t (5 سبتمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههه تسلم ايدك يا امعلم بجد تحفه الموضوع وعلى فكره انا معاك ههههه وبنصح الشباب يعملو كته مع البنات الرب يباركك


 

هههههههه  نورت يا مان


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *بيشاورو عليكى ))  هتبتسملك ابتسامة لطيفة كدة.....دوس بقى يا  معلم..........
> 
> 
> *​




*طيب انا مش بعرف ادوس :$*


----------



## govany shenoda (6 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه موضوع حلو مووووت
استاذ وخبره كمان ايه الشر ده كله


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اشطه 

انا هظبط مع بنات الشارع كله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روماني زكريا (7 سبتمبر 2010)

_هههههههه حلوين نبقي  نحاول نجرب 

شكرا ليك يا+ Cupid +
دمت بود_


----------



## dodo jojo (10 سبتمبر 2010)

:t19::smil15::blush2::Sending_Love::961gn::Red_Hearts:
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه..خبره جامده..فى البنات,.اعمل محل..اسمه..خبرة حبيبتك..هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه..بس بد موضوع لذيذ اووووووووووى..مشكور كوبيد ربنا يباركك.*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> يعني بتديهم نصايح علي اساس انهم مش بيعرفوا يعاكسوا هههههههههه
> 
> ...




ههههههههه الشباب غلابه يا روزى
اه مهو انتو مش بتسمعو الكلام:banned:


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
موضوع لذيذ اوى
وادينا عرفنا احنا اهه
عشان مش نرد ب ولا حاجة من دول
وناخد بالنا
ميرسى لك يا مينا
انت قولت مممنوع للبنات بس انا برضه دخلت
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع ترفيهي بس هقول رأيي ..
أنا مفضلش أن حد يكلم حد من الشارع ..
ممكن يتعرفو في الكلية ,,يبقي افضل ..أو عن طريق الكنيسة ..
والافكار بتاعتك في التعارف طريفة ..

بس عاوز أقولك ..أن في بنات لما حد بس ينده عليا متردش ده يعمل معاها أيه؟؟؟


..بس بأمانة مش هتكسب حاجة من معرفة البنات ..

الموضوع مش عجبني مش علشان أنا خاطب لأ عشان أنتم أخواتي وأنا يهمني مصلحتكم كلكم ..لو حد من الجماعة اللي متتسماش قرا الموضوع ..هيقولك بصوا بيعلموا بعضيهم أيه ..ومنبقاش صورة المسيح ..

أنا أسف لو كان رأيي زعلك بس أنت حبيبي وانا عرفك هتتقبلوا
​


----------



## back_2_zero (11 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع مرح و لذيذ 
بس ف نفس الوقت مفيد للشباب 
بس بردة مبياكلش معانا الكلام دا 
دا انت كدا ببتكلم ع البنات الكسرررررر 
احنا رجالة 
احم احم 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> اشطه
> 
> انا هظبط مع بنات الشارع كله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هو فيه بنات فى شارعكوا ولا حتى المنطقه بتاعتكوا
دا البنات اللى عندكوا رجاااله
تعالا الجامعه معايا احسسن :wub:


جارى التنفيذ
شكرا مينا

​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 سبتمبر 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *انا جاية اضحك وامشى*
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> ...




ههههههههه اى خدعه
يارب فعلا يدعولى :hlp:
نورتى يا قمر


----------



## crusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

fady_temon قال:


> الموضوع ترفيهي بس هقول رأيي ..
> 
> أنا مفضلش أن حد يكلم حد من الشارع ..
> ممكن يتعرفو في الكلية ,,يبقي افضل ..أو عن طريق الكنيسة ..
> ...


* أنا مع هذا الرأي *
*لكن الموضوع عاجبني كضحك مش أكثر*
*و بيني و بينكوا الوصفات اللي فيه تودي في داهية خاصة مع البنت المفترية بتاعت الشبشب الزنوبة*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 سبتمبر 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بكل الاراء فى الموضوع
بس حبيت اقولكم حاجه صغيره بس
بصو فوق كده هتلاقو الموضوع فى المنتدى الترفيهى


 منتديات الكنيسة       	> المنتديات الترفيهية   	> المنتدى الترفيهي العام 

 * 	 لازم تعمل كده ... لو عايز تظبط مع بنت و تكمل معاها .. ممنوع دخول البناااااات  *
منورين يجماعه


----------



## سامح روماني2 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بااااااااااااااااااااااشا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*برررررررررررررررنس يا ابو نسمة ههههههه*​


----------



## مايكل زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه اية المشاكل دى كلها
​


----------

